# Gaggia Classic OPV Mod a One-Time Operation?



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Just wanted to check if modding my Gaggia Classic OPV to 9 bars is a one-time adjustment or would I need to continue monitoring the pressure over time and perhaps making further adjustments in later months and years?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

One time as far as I know.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

shouldn't do it at all, if done wrongly you cause more damage than good, more so on machines from early 2010 onward


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> shouldn't do it at all, if done wrongly you cause more damage than good, more so on machines from early 2010 onward


Gaggiamanual, you definitely know you stuff regarding machines, particularly Gaggia. I'm one of the people that has done the OPV mod several months ago with the help of a PF pressure gauge.

I'd like to understand how lowering the pressure damages the machine. I can (in my limited knowledge) understand how increasing the pressure would damage it but not the other way round. Could you explain?

Also, wouldn't the pre 2010 Classics have a lower pressure anyway as it wouldn't be designed for taking pods?

I'd really appreciate it if you could explain as I've recommended this and other mods to Classic owners. If it's a going to damage their machine I'll stop recommending it.


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> shouldn't do it at all, if done wrongly you cause more damage than good, more so on machines from early 2010 onward


Hi, Mark,

Could you explain why lowering the pressure would be a problem? I thought recent machines were set too high.


----------

